# Shelby Mustang GT 500 Eleanor



## dazzlecar

Hi there guys,

During the summer we had the honor to welcome, a dream car, a 1967 Shelby Mustang GT 500 Eleanor. This particular Mustang is built based on the specs of the movie " Gone in 60 seconds", on an original chassis and engine, which makes it even more rare and unique.

In general terms the car was in a decent condition, due to very carefull maintenance by previous owners. Only few rids and the usual swirling.

I have to apologise for the luck of many photos but time was against us in this detail.

Some befores,
















































































































































































































A few 50/50 shots:




























Only the best for this precious beauty:



















Products used in this detail:

Luber and clay CG to decontaminate the paint

Rotary,Lc Hydro cutting pad with M84 
Rotary,Lc ccs polishing pad with M82 
Flex Da with a finishing pad and Menzerna 106fa
M07 Meg's show car glaze
Project J97 
Crystal Rock

Glass was cleaned with Crystal, wheels were cleaned and polished with SV metal polish, tyres were dressed with pneu, Chrome trim was polished with Megs chrome polish and exhaust tips with SV metal polish.

Engine compartment, was cleaned, chrome parts were polished with SV metal polish, and rubber was fed with Meg's Hyper Dressing.

Interior was cleaned and protected with a few products of Swissvax range, Plastic wash, Protecton, Leather Cleaner and Softener, Alcanta Cleaner, Seal Feed and Metal polish
A few final shots



































































































































































A female fan of the car...










A few shots of the car:




























Finally a video, a friend of mine, director and photographer made for Dazzle Show Car Promotions






Thanks you all for taking the time to read this, questions and comments are more than welcomed.

All the best ,
Andreas


----------



## skorpios

Stunning correction on a lovely beast! :thumb:
Keep on amazing us!


----------



## gibbo555

What a car, great work :thumb:


----------



## WhenIwake

Absolutely beautiful, great job. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## jlw41

:argie: what a motor! stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## colarado red

Love that


----------



## Black Magic Detail

awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevesuds

Sweet. What a car.


----------



## ChrisST

Haha, now you are spoiling us.. :argie:

Great finish on a stunning car. :thumb:


----------



## efib

Great work Andrew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy

Simply stunning..


----------



## Mad Ad

really nice work, a stunning finish


----------



## Kotsos

Keep on bombing us Andrea


----------



## Mr Face

OMG, Porn alert


----------



## Deacon Hays

Fantastic job:thumb:
Love the car, it looks so glossy after your work:argie:


----------



## Tunero

Love that car... and love that work!

Also love Project J97... amazing wax!


----------



## VenomUK

That looks stunning. I so want one of these!!


----------



## Racer

Very nice work , congrats :thumb:

Dream car for me


----------



## Junior Bear

id of done it for free, such a sexy car


new wallpaper for my phone i think!


----------



## craig1979

Wow.........


----------



## leemckenna

Stunning work and car


----------



## DMH-01

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Stunning work. And a very rare car. Plenty of builds out there, but not many of them ARE original 67 shelby's, normally different year and body style. VERY lucky boy :thumb:


----------



## svended

That is a stunning car. Excuse me while I go for a cold shower, a very cold shower, I may be some time.


----------



## AaronGTi

Stunning finish very nice work!


----------



## brobbo

These are my all time favourite cars in the world
very good job on such a beautiful car


----------



## Ben1413

I could look at that car all day long! !


----------



## tzotzo

Very deep and glossy paint, on a very demanding colour.
Nice job Andreas on the ultimate muscle car.


----------



## Luis

Absolutely beautiful, great work...


----------



## NHke

WHAT

A 

CAR!!!!

Love it!! 

Here is Belgium is one for sale


----------



## TopSport+

Amazing car:argie:


----------



## cptolgierd

Stunning work, my dream :O


----------



## B17BLG

oh my days!!!


----------



## spursfan

Great looking cars and a great job done on it:thumb:
Gone in 60 seconds was the very first DVD i bought, cant remember when exactly but it was a freebie when i got my Sony Davs300 surround sound system and it's still one of my top three movies to watch:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellent job Andreas , one of my favourite cars :thumb:

Mario


----------



## EliteCarCare

Nice work Andreas, always been a fan of these. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## phoenixtoledo

I love this car. Amazing work


----------



## shaunwistow

Super dooper, lovely car & work, well done.


----------



## Jamie-V6

A car worth giving my arms for!!!!!! That really is a thing of beauty


----------



## 123quackers

very nice, I have a friend with one of these who has pestered me for awhile to go and detail it.... when I has a few days spare it will be done. The noise from that V8 via them side pipes is stunning, goes straight to your core!! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisEG6

simple amazing, i dont really like american muscle or that sort of thing, but this is one car i love tbh, guilty pleasure  good work !


----------



## Black.MB

Wow nice one, great detail:thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Wow!!!


----------



## Ongoing

One word. Stunning!


----------



## Auto Detox

Nice thread ! Car looks great


----------



## Junior Bear

Stupidly good looking car, even more so after the work!


----------



## Cheeseman67

One of THE best looking cars ever made, and now looking that little more special !


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Great job on my dream car


----------



## khurum6392

Awesome detail true work of art


----------



## kamakaz1961

What an Awesome Car Simply Stunning!!


----------



## taz007

love it! nice detail


----------



## george16930

*Stunning*

Great great job on probably one of most beautiful cars ever made. Doc:detailer:


----------



## veeduby

Looks amazing. 

Does it have NOS to like the film, see it has the red button? :driver:
Not that you'd need it surely.


----------



## diesel x

Great work on the classic


----------



## chongo

what a car, what a detail! I have just seen this while am on a ferry going across the Irish sea. Am going to see a 1967 raven black Mustang fast back next week to detail it in a few weeks for this guy who wants it back to show condition. It is in good order but i would like to know what compound + polish you used. cheers guys stunning job. chongo


----------



## leehob

Now that's a post!!!! Truly awesome work and car :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Crafoo

Massively impressive, great attention to detail, lovely car and a great job.


----------



## chongo

Sorry, just seen what you used. Love the vid.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Lovely!


----------



## Mrkevbrown

Ooooo, Eleanor drool drool !!


----------



## MagpieRH

Lovely car and a superb finish on that!


----------



## cocos

Great work on stunning car! My favourite amcar!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

That is a stunning car!
Looks fantastic


----------



## Derek Mc

Awesome, my fantasy garage No.1 car too!


----------



## Kirkyworld

Beautiful


----------



## Hufty

Awesome, well done what a thing of beauty


----------

